# I just rec'd CPC-P, now I want to get...



## Jamesmmm (Dec 7, 2010)

...the CCS-P, any ideas?
James


----------



## medcoder9 (Dec 7, 2010)

CCS is AHIMA. Wrong organization. LOL.


----------



## Triachcpc (Dec 8, 2010)

James - absolutely nothing wrong with having dual certifications from different organizations.  Congrats on obtaining your CPC-P!  I guess my question is what what type of coding do you wish to do?  Given you have your payer designation, are you looking at physician, outpatient, etc.?  The AAPC credentials of CPC and CPC-H are excellent ones to have in that regard.  You may wish to look into AHIMA's newest CCA credential - which promotes competency in both facility and physician coding.  After obtaining that, you can decide on your next certification.  You may find you enjoy inpt coding - then AHIMA's CCS is the one to get.

Best of luck to you!

Trish


----------



## dballard2004 (Dec 8, 2010)

There are two different certifications from AHIMA.  The CCS and the CCS-P.  The CCS is inpatient coding, the CCS-P is physician coding.

James-I hold the CCS-P credential and find it very valuable.  I say go for!


----------



## dallas574 (Dec 8, 2010)

what was the CPC-P test like? I've done CPC, but was thinking to get CPC-P


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Dec 8, 2010)

I want to applaud you and anyone else who wishes to further thier credentials whether it be with the AAPC, AHIMA or both.

SHAME on you medcoder9 for your snide reply, nowhere in Jamesmmm question did he indicate that he thought they were under the same organization.  Part of our code of ethics is professionalism which you obviously lack.


You go Jamesmmm do not let people like medcoder9 shake your eargerness to further your education!


----------



## medcoder9 (Dec 8, 2010)

What did I do? If he does want to learn more about CCS-P, AHIMA website is the best place to go. And it is not as if you answered his question anyway.


----------



## Jamesmmm (Dec 8, 2010)

*thanks!*

...I thought of the CCA also, but then I thought that since I've gotten one with AAPC, why not try AHIMA?  Besides if you look at the narrative on CCA as compared to CCS-P, the CCSP mentions "mastery....NOT entry level..." But CCA "is the only HIM credential currently recognized by NCCA...worldwide"

One of the major concerns will be re-cert: I am sure I will have to work extra hard on two re-certs...I don't know if any CEUs can be used for both?  If possible, please chime in about CEUs : do certain CEUs get accepted by both AAPC & AHIMA?

Also, if I don't join AHIMA ($165 pr annum) most items cost at least 25% more...the test is $300/$400 member/non member!

The test took me 5:30 and I even hastily filled out the last 7 or 8 items with little to no contemplation.  In answer to the question about content, much was coding(60%?), a little outpatient billing/reimbursement, A&P, Med Term...

I got the CCS-p prep and so far,90% or more of the multiple choice I have gotten correct!

thanks again for the encouragement!


----------



## Triachcpc (Dec 10, 2010)

James:  If you've not already done so, check out justcoding.com.  I renew a basic membership annually - they offer both AAPC and AHIMA CEU's.  In addition, I feel it's a great site. I deal primarily with cardiology/interventional radiology, so it's interesting to read about other specialties.

Have a great weekend!

Trisha


----------



## Jamesmmm (Dec 20, 2010)

hey T thanks!  I just sent a request for info to www.justcoding.com

...I billed for CT Surgery years ago...that when (1989) I got started... I've been teaching coding and billing since 1998, and since teaching beginners dosen't lend itself to a great deal of depth, I haven't been challenged, but now the employers want some higher level of expertise, so I need to prove my ability...thanks agaain!


----------



## dballard2004 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi James,

I hold the CCS-P and the CPC credential.  Don't worry about CEUs.  AHIMA will accept AAPC CEUs just as AAPC accepts AHIMA's CEUs.  

Let me know if I can answer anymore questions you may have about AHIMA.  I am active in their organization.


----------



## Jamesmmm (Dec 21, 2010)

o just what I wanted to hear!!!  that's some Christmas gift!


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 21, 2010)

I've been seriously considering going after CCS-P next - I think I can do it, but I'm not going to take the risk of failing a $400 test with no free re-take, unless I gain a considerable amount of confidence from being really prepared. I like a good challenge, but this one's a much more expensive gamble! Any recommendations?


----------



## Jamesmmm (Dec 23, 2010)

I have the practice book for CCS-p and the multiple choice questions seem similar to the CPC-P questions...there's also 16 cases, and I really need to practice those alot...the other difference in testing is that AHIMA does not allow books for their multiple choice, whereas we used books for the AAPC test...oh and AHIMA test time is 4 hours...I used every minute of the 5.5 alloted by AAPC
hope this helps...JM


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 24, 2010)

What do you mean "no books"? No CPT/ICD-9? How would you do that?


----------



## twizzle (Dec 24, 2010)

*CCS-P no books*

They mean that for the multiple choice section the possible codes are listed at the beginning of the question. You then have to see which ones are appropriate to fit the answer. All the codes are correct codes, whereas in the CPC they often have non-existent codes which you can obviously discount straight away.


----------



## Jamesmmm (Dec 27, 2010)

*no books*

b:
they give you codes/descriptors and you are required to pick out the correct selection...you can eliminate some choices but usually there are at least two selections that are very close...send me a private message in a few days and I'll give you an example


----------



## elderberry (Dec 28, 2010)

James
  Best of luck with your new certification.  I took the AHIMA exam and passed for CCA Certification.  I did some volunteer in the Healthcare Finance Department of a local non-profit doing coding and working with Medical Records.  I have a library science background and have applied for many positions, but they always want more experience.  I am now going to try a physician's office to see if that might work.


----------

